# Erections and Alcohol



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Help me out here, I have a question. I was recently told that a glass or wine of two can help a man with blood flow and erection which I actually followed up and read about. If a man is having trouble with an erection without alcohol isn't there an issue that should be looked into? Thoughts on this?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

If the issue is primarily psychological, a couple of drinks can help. It's a fine line though because since alcohol is a depressant, if you drink too much it will end up having the opposite effect and give you the fabled "Whiskey-****".


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

How often does he have trouble without a drink? And with a drink?

How long have you been seeing him? Is it new partner nervousness?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

AVR1962 said:


> ......If a man is having trouble with an erection without alcohol isn't there an issue that should be looked into? Thoughts on this?


Yes, ED is often a sign of poor circulatory health. It can be an early warning sign for heart disease and stroke. It is not a sign that should be ignored.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Fozzy said:


> If the issue is primarily psychological, a couple of drinks can help. It's a fine line though because since alcohol is a depressant, if you drink too much it will end up having the opposite effect and give you the fabled "Whiskey-****".


Wiskey **** is in my mind that you get hard but can't orgasm.

If i drink to much thats what happens to me.

Maybe its just me.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

years later... my wife told me I wasn't as good as I thought I was after I had a few drinks!!


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

leon2100 said:


> years later... my wife told me I wasn't as good as I thought I was after I had a few drinks!!


Lol 

No way


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

chillymorn69 said:


> Wiskey **** is in my mind that you get hard but can't orgasm.
> 
> If i drink to much thats what happens to me.
> 
> Maybe its just me.


Hmm, interesting. Nope, for me if I drink too much I'm shooting pool with a rope.


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

chillymorn69 said:


> Wiskey **** is in my mind that you get hard but can't orgasm.
> 
> If i drink to much thats what happens to me.
> 
> Maybe its just me.


I thought the same. Or in the extreme it might be hard at first but then go away after a while without orgasm.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Fozzy said:


> Hmm, interesting. Nope, for me if I drink too much I'm shooting pool with a rope.


Theres a fine line if I drink too much now all I want is a pillow and a blanky!

But in my young drinking days


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I've heard about whiskey **** but never experienced it.

Drunk sex isn't as much fun in my opinion though.


----------



## GuacaColey (Sep 19, 2017)

chillymorn69 said:


> Wiskey **** is in my mind that you get hard but can't orgasm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is what I thought too. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StuckInLove (Jun 6, 2017)

As I said in another thread, I used to drink alcohol before sex to curb my performance anxiety, which resulted in a more confident erection.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

alcohol "thins" the blood. so maybe he gets a hard on easier, but maintaining it might be more difficult as the blood might leak out of his penis before the deed is done.

Alcohol DOES seem to help women though. "Tequila makes the panties fall off"


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Alcohol, more especially a little wine, is more than fine for the circulatory system.

But it will do little to no good at all if the erection problem is in any way deemed to be urologically related! In which case, the patient needs to be thoroughly examined by his urologist!*


----------



## Lukedog (Nov 18, 2015)

If the erection, or lack thereof, does stem from ED when there is no alcohol use involved, then that issue should be looked into. As stated, there could be a deeper issue like circulatory issues which can lead to heart problems, heart attack and stroke. Don't ignore those warning signs. My husband could be the spokesperson for this message....and it's not pretty.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

Lukedog said:


> If the erection, or lack thereof, does stem from ED when there is no alcohol use involved, then that issue should be looked into. As stated, there could be a deeper issue like circulatory issues which can lead to heart problems, heart attack and stroke. Don't ignore those warning signs. My husband could be the spokesperson for this message....and it's not pretty.


Good advice. ED can be the first (and sometimes only for several months) symptom of a potentially serious but curable (if acted on promptly) medical problem. In my case, occasional ED got my wife nagging me to see a GP (MD). He hardly asked any questions, didn't examine the equipment but ordered a full range of blood tests. They came back showing anaemia, but not due to insufficient iron so am now under a consultant haematologist for further investigation. A possibility among many others may be some form of cancer affecting red blood cell production. If so, the sooner diagnosed and treated, the better the prognosis.
The penis may be the canary for the health of males!


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. Not an issue of only being able to become erect with alcohol. My question was answered.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

erections and alcohol............let's see.....if you drink alcohol and he gets an erection.....well, who knows what could happen?

This is the relationship between the two I am most aware of being discussed in real life.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Whiskey **** = 

When young, no ejaculation due to sensitivity issues. Had it a couple times many years ago, but it didn't have to be whiskey, just alcohol

When old, no erection


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

What? no likes? You dirty bastages. Op is exempt.


----------

